# bairds in beersmith



## mrsupraboy (3/2/15)

does anyone have a complete list for bairds. also does grain values change that often. can i use one that someone posted 5 years ago


----------



## mxd (3/2/15)

http://www.countrymaltgroup.com/bairdsmalt.asp

you can create your own or check them


----------



## mxd (3/2/15)

http://www.forum.realbeer.co.nz/forum/topics/bairds-malt-specs?page=2&commentId=1500433%3AComment%3A105820&x=1#1500433Comment105820

second post


----------



## Mardoo (3/2/15)

For Beersmith 2 you can download grain profiles from them that aren't included in the original. Pretty sure they have a Baird's pack.


----------



## paulyman (3/2/15)

Thanks mxd, I just followed the first link to add the Bairds grains, they were the ones I was missing as well.

Cheers.


----------



## winkle (9/7/15)

Is there a Gladfield malt add-on available for Beersmith?


----------



## hoppyone (9/7/15)

Yep, Gladfields malt is available as an add on, I added it last week after buying some Red Back Malt.

Cheers


----------

